# Just when I think I have it all figured out....



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

With all of this recent rain, I was Jonesin' to get up on the stream for what I would expect to be a good San Juan bite. If as many worms got washed into the stream as got washed onto my driveway, it should be epic. Anyway, I had 90 minutes between work obligations and zipped on up to the river to find out. I strung up my favorite color of SJ on the bottom and a sowbug above it, for no particular reason. 

I was right. The fishing was pretty good in the limited time I had and I caught several and lost a few more. However, most of them were on the sowbug and only a couple on the San Juan.....................:der:
Shows what (little) I know. :roll:


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

I drove over the weeb this afternoon and it was very high and muddy. Glad you caught some.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> I drove over the weeb this afternoon and it was very high and muddy. Glad you caught some.


The LoPro was a little off color today but fortunately, not too bad. The bottom was a bit weedy, as it usually is this time of year.


----------

